# Pet Food Demo people



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Crack me right up! Since I'm a complete obsessing nerd about dog food, I probably know enough to open my own pet food place LOL. 
There was a lady for Nature's Variety there and I had to hold back from giving her 'you're an idiot' face. 
First she said they are the ONLY pet food on the market that is AAFCO approved, and that really sets the apart from other foods. :nerd:
Next she gave the usual skin/coat/stool will improve (which I don't doubt, Echo looks horribly wiry and moth eaten on THK).

She didn't know what ash was and wasn't aware of the high level in NV, which I am not willing to feed (again) because the last time I did, Darby got a UTI that didn't clear up until she was off the food (This was the Lamb Prairie variety, not sure if it's different with others). 

Curious though, the dogs about turned themselves inside out to get taste tests of the raw bites. 

Anyone use NV? Price is a bit high for me though.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I feed the NV's Instinct raw medallions (lamb and venison). All the pups do well on it. It is a bit pricey but I only have 3 small dogs and feed a variety of foods so a bag lasts at least a month. None of my pups were "happy" to eat the kibble( 1 refused, 1 only ate it if it was soaked in broth and mixed with meat, our little girl would eat it reluctantly and complaining the whole time), so have no real idea on how they would do on it.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm using the Healthy Weight raw boost right now for one of my dogs. She loves it, but she's not a picky eater at all. I don't care one way or the other about the raw boost part of it, I'm mainly using it because I needed to get some weight off of her and this fit what I was looking for. Once I get her down to where I want her, I'll probably switch. But she looks fantastic, coat is great, and she is dropping weight but not muscle. Her body condition looks much better since she's been on this food. I don't love this price but I'm paying for prescription food for my other dog, so this price point has become normal, sadly! LOL!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

NV kibble is the only food my cat will eat. Much to my dismay as it is very high in ash, not good for any cats, never mind one that is prone to UTI's.
I will, very seldomly, get some venison frozen raw for my dogs, just to add variety. It was ok with one dog, but a bit pricey when two dogs are shoving it down the hatch.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I really don't care for the raw boost stuff. Got a bag of it and you pay more for less food and there is hardly any "boost" in there. I have not fed the raw variety. WAY too expensive for me, and I prefer to do home-made raw if I'm gonna feed that. Also, I do not have a functioning refrigerator right now so, I couldn't even if I wanted to.
As far as kibbles go though, I really liked it (the regular stuff). One of the ones my dogs to best on. Good weight, no stink, small poop... I wouldn't feed it full-time (expensive!) and I like to switch things up, but I do include it in what I rotate through. 

Anywho... Man pet food reps are obnoxious! Most of the time I just ignore them. I have only met one who was worth his beef. The Blue Buffalo guy at my Petco is a very knowledgeable dude, he actually knows what he's talking about, but he still hasn't convinced me to try Blue Buffalo stuff yet.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Crack me right up! Since I'm a complete obsessing nerd about dog food, I probably know enough to open my own pet food place LOL.
> There was a lady for Nature's Variety there and I had to hold back from giving her 'you're an idiot' face.
> First she said they are the ONLY pet food on the market that is AAFCO approved, and that really sets the apart from other foods. :nerd:
> Next she gave the usual skin/coat/stool will improve (which I don't doubt, Echo looks horribly wiry and moth eaten on THK).
> ...


I don't know what area of the country you're from but was her name Grace? I'm from New York and that's the rep out here.

I'm pretty sure Nature's Variety was the first raw diet to be AAFCO approved...but they certainly aren't the only aafco approved food now~

The rabbit is sourced in China which kinda sucks I think, especially since the rabbit is still ridiculously expensive.

I think Nature's Variety has its place though. I really do like their LID formulas and the use of tapioca and montmorillonite clay. I prefer recommending it over Natural Balance or the other LID formulas, no potatoes in it either.

The Raw Boost is way too expensive for what it is in my opinion. I have tried Nature's Variety with all my cats but never my dog. My cats won't touch the kibble, won't touch the instinct cans(but they do like the new Pride cans), and only one cat will touch the raw. I like the raw bites for the convenience factor but I don't buy them often because it isn't worth it really if only one cat will touch them.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm in NOVA, she was maybe 40s and blonde, tall. She was interested in what ash meant and wrote it down for her to ask NV about. 
I looked at the raw boost bags and I cannot pay $83 for it! Yikes. 

I have fed one bag of the salmon grain free about a year ago. I liked the end products LOL Small and low odor! But the ash- it wasn't long before Darby (bichon) was licking her privates and I had to switch her off and the licking stops. She's sensitive to that.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I looked at the raw boost bags and I cannot pay $83 for it! Yikes.


$83? Holy crap, I wouldn't pay that either. I order the chicken meal healthy weight from Chewy.com. $60.99 for a 21.8 lb bag. The other flavor is more expensive. Sometimes I throw in a little bag of it when it's on sale but that's it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hey hey hey, we aren't all bad *cries*


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Meggels excluded


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I'm in NOVA, she was maybe 40s and blonde, tall. She was interested in what ash meant and wrote it down for her to ask NV about.
> I looked at the raw boost bags and I cannot pay $83 for it! Yikes.
> 
> I have fed one bag of the salmon grain free about a year ago. I liked the end products LOL Small and low odor! But the ash- it wasn't long before Darby (bichon) was licking her privates and I had to switch her off and the licking stops. She's sensitive to that.


Yeah, sounds like Grace. I bet if you have her information you could give her a call and she'd get you an answer on the ash! She's really super nice and helpful. 

And yeah I've heard that before about the stool! I wish the food would work for my dog because her stools are huge


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Yeah, sounds like Grace. I bet if you have her information you could give her a call and she'd get you an answer on the ash! She's really super nice and helpful.
> 
> And yeah I've heard that before about the stool! I wish the food would work for my dog because her stools are huge


I didn't mean to be condescending to her, it struck me funny with the AAFCO comment. She was very interested in learning about Ash and its role in causing UTIs so that's good.

And she gave us lots of samples


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I didn't mean to be condescending to her, it struck me funny with the AAFCO comment. She was very interested in learning about Ash and its role in causing UTIs so that's good.
> 
> And she gave us lots of samples


The AAFCO comment is weird. I wonder if she was referring to being the first raw food to being aafco approved...I also wonder though if she was talking about the bags. Some companies have their bags themselves AAFCO approved and they like to brag about it haha.

Yay free samples!!


----------

